# Argh!



## HorseCreek (Dec 13, 2014)

How does a company just completely forget to put in 48 4oz bottles in your order? I ordered some jars and some bottles, and the bottles just didn't come. Now I had to order more off Amazon so they get here in time to fill orders. I can understand forgetting a sample pack of mica or a small item, but this is a large thing. There wasn't a packing slip in my box either, so I'm thinking it got shipped prematurely, but grrrr. Of course I don't find it until I get home after hours on a Friday. Blah, just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well that sucks. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2014)

Totally sucks!


----------



## newbie (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it possible they are shipping them separately? That number of bottles would be essentially a case. Hopefully your order will come in two packages.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry that happened!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

That sux..I'd be on the phone finding out whats going on..they should have either included a note, or a packing order, or at least an email...something. Hope you get the rest of your order in time


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 18, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> How does a company just completely forget to put in 48 4oz bottles in your order? I ordered some jars and some bottles, and the bottles just didn't come. Now I had to order more off Amazon so they get here in time to fill orders. I can understand forgetting a sample pack of mica or a small item, but this is a large thing. There wasn't a packing slip in my box either, so I'm thinking it got shipped prematurely, but grrrr. Of course I don't find it until I get home after hours on a Friday. Blah, just needed to vent a bit.



I received an order for Bulk Apothecary last week.  Problem was, it was another customer's order from another state.  They were very apologetic and offered to ship the correct order out "immediately."  Um....still waiting.  Also, not to gripe, but I don't understand why their buckets of coconut oil are sealed so tightly that a human can't open them without a crowbar, yet the box is soaked with oil when it arrives.  And that happens every time I order oil from them.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 18, 2014)

DW, if you're looking for coconut oil...  Try amazon. 1 gallon for $21 for snappy white popcorn coconut oil (no relation).  It's the least expensive I could find with free shipping and works great for soaping and cooking.


----------

